# Snow Plow For Grasshopper Ztr



## philweid (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello, and thanks for looking. I am in the process for looking for a 48 inch Grasshopper snow/dozer blade for my frontmount Grasshopper. If anyone you know has a used one in the Mid-Missouri area and would like to get rid of it, please let me know. I understand that you can just buy a new one for $600.00 $$$$, but my business would not justify getting a new on. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

philweid;348112 said:


> Hello, and thanks for looking. I am in the process for looking for a 48 inch Grasshopper snow/dozer blade for my frontmount Grasshopper. If anyone you know has a used one in the Mid-Missouri area and would like to get rid of it, please let me know. I understand that you can just buy a new one for $600.00 $$$$, but my business would not justify getting a new on. Thanks Again!!!


A new one for $600, wow? I have a 60" model. What model of Hopper are you putting it on?


----------



## philweid (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for replying!!!!!!

Correct me if I an wrong, but I think that a new 48 inch blade is somewhere around that price. It may be different, I don't know. I have a 618 Grasshopper and a 60 inch, in my opinion, would be way to large. How do you like your blade and how does it work??? Thanks.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It's size is kinda determined by your size. If you're a bigger guy you can offset the machines weight. I'm kind of a smaller guy and with the weight of my machine the 60" is about right. When the snow gets a little deeper you have to use less blade. That is where the 48" scares me. I would personally get the 60, just use less. The 60" isn't all that heavy and you need all the weight you can for down pressure/scrape-ability. It's price, MSRP is like $800, but you can usually buy them less. Mine was a demo for $600. Sometimes you will have to jumper around the seat switch because when you go to lift the blade you will sometimes lift off the seat and kill the machine. I wouldo think that would be worse on the gas engines because the diesels have a delay. Also, make sure you have the bar treads, and not the KENDA bar treads. You want Carlisle AT101. Make sure you have a WARM outfit, because it's COLD!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I forgot to add how well it did. As long as you stay after the snow and don't let it build way up it's not too bad. I can actually do some complex drives and SMALL parking lots quicker with it then the truck.


----------



## philweid (Jan 6, 2007)

I have Carlistle bar tread tires on mine. Do you have chains on yours? I would say that I am going to have to put chains or some sort of weight on mine because I don't weigh very much either. My machine is much lighter than yours, it seems. That is why I was favoring the 48'. But, thanks for informing me on how your machine worked.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

philweid;348489 said:


> I have Carlistle bar tread tires on mine. Do you have chains on yours? I would say that I am going to have to put chains or some sort of weight on mine because I don't weigh very much either. My machine is much lighter than yours, it seems. That is why I was favoring the 48'. But, thanks for informing me on how your machine worked.


There is really no need for chains if you have the bar treads. I also don't believe that they will fit. You can fill the tires with washer fluid and that will add some weight. Just take them off and let the air out. Then push down one side and fill away. I think each tire will take about 3 gallons. Then refill to MAX psi, not what is stated as recommended. That will put down more psi of ground pressure and enhance traction.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Now that I'm thinking about it. You have 8" wheels instead of 10". I think you have a 20" tire I don't recall as I don't own any 600s. I'm thinking that you will be able to add more fluid due to the smaller wheel size, which is great because of your size.


----------



## suzuki4life (Nov 14, 2006)

i found a grasshopper dealer around here where i picked up my 60" for 300 used. It didnt have the right style connectors but that was an easy fix, couple of 3/8 holes and some pins. Since im in michigan in 06-07 ive only had about 2 inches of snow to use it on but it worked great then.


-zach


----------



## philweid (Jan 6, 2007)

PLM-1, Thanks for replying. My tires are the smaller kind, due to its light commercial size. They are 20x10x8. Your suggestion is very much so appreciated, and I will seriously cosider it. Thanks.


----------



## philweid (Jan 6, 2007)

Also Zach, it sounds like you got a pretty good deal on your blade. Too bad that I can rarely find on around this part of the country. The dealer 20 miles away said that everyone likes theirs and they keep them. Maybe he was trying to get me to buy a new one????? THANKS.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

sorry its kinda off topic, but, PLM-1, how are you transporting yours? I assume a trailer? Thats no problem for me to transport my Lazer Z on the 12' single axle, I just want to know how you deal with the trailer while plowing? I have one or two places I could use the Lazer, but i just don't know how to do it without making a seperate trip to haul the Lazer.... That place is only 3 or 3 1/2 miles from my place, but it just seems like i'd spend a ton of time between hooking up, driving, then unhooking and going back to town... nowhere to leave it onsite either... 

So what do ya'll do? (I'm solo, no sidewalk crew)


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

BushHogBoy;348876 said:


> sorry its kinda off topic, but, PLM-1, how are you transporting yours? I assume a trailer? Thats no problem for me to transport my Lazer Z on the 12' single axle, I just want to know how you deal with the trailer while plowing? I have one or two places I could use the Lazer, but i just don't know how to do it without making a seperate trip to haul the Lazer.... That place is only 3 or 3 1/2 miles from my place, but it just seems like i'd spend a ton of time between hooking up, driving, then unhooking and going back to town... nowhere to leave it onsite either...
> 
> So what do ya'll do? (I'm solo, no sidewalk crew)


I throw it on an 18' trailer. It's not really any big deal. I'm pretty good at hookin up so it just takes a second. I have more trouble getting the GH on the trailer in the snow. I have a steel dovetail and it is SLICK!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

suzuki4life;348696 said:


> i found a grasshopper dealer around here where i picked up my 60" for 300 used. It didnt have the right style connectors but that was an easy fix, couple of 3/8 holes and some pins. Since im in michigan in 06-07 ive only had about 2 inches of snow to use it on but it worked great then.
> 
> -zach


If it is a WOODS blade and used on a Grasshopper mower, they had to change a few things to be able to sell them; that is the two products couldn't be the same, eventhough GH made them for them. One of them was the attatchment point for implements was different. Which is why it didn't quite work, just FYI for future non-grasshopper implement use.


----------



## suzuki4life (Nov 14, 2006)

actually i bought an older attactchment style, (the non-claw type) i guess this was how all grasshopper stuff hooked up pre 1996? maybe 98. My machine has the claw style with the nylon inserts, this blade just took the clevis pins. Atleast this is what the guy i dealt with told me. He also said that grasshopper made stuff for woods or vice versa i dont quite remember.


-zach


----------

